# NUB pre-release tasting event!!!



## Deuce Da Masta

Thats right, NUB PRE-RELEASE TASTING! First ever!

Tim (Mtmouse), Rob (Robisjebus), Patrick (deuce) all met Ian (BengalMan), who is our area rep for Oliva, at Stix in Southgate, MI tonight. He was doing his rounds and ended his night at Stix with a mini herf with us. Come to find out, Ian is holding out on some NUBS! Now how can he tell us he has NUBS out in his car, and not expect us to wanna try one?!?!?!? After putting Ian in a headlock for at least an hour he agrees to gift us one each (actually, i think he got sick of hearing us bugging him for one:roflmao Were all giving these the once over when Ian offers to gift another to the first person to spark one and let him know what they think. Man Tim had that NUB lit before i could blink! DAMN!!! Well Rob and I talked Ian into giving each of us another for a "group" review on these. I believe this to be the first ever NUB tasting event nation wide!!! 

He handed Tim a Connecticut wrapped, Rob a Cameroon, and I had the Habano!!! We were told these are of a size that is not going to be released. I believe Ian told us its a 4x64(thanks for clearing that up sam)! I think all 3 of us will post separate reviews later so stay tuned! Man these things are great! 

Oh and HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH We got to try a NUB before you!!!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Want to add, thanks to Ian(Bengalman) for hooking us up on these!!!


----------



## smokinj

Now that is Awesome! Look at the constuction on those babies! Can't wait for Sam's NUbs!!:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister

Very nice guys - I am freakin jealous. Can't wait to nub a NUb for myself!


----------



## GatorMike

Wait, Habano NUBs???


----------



## tx_tuff

Yeah yeah yeah rub it in our nosies! That is awesome! Way to go Ian, we need you sown her in Houston. By the way I thought the 4 X 60 was going to be a regular size?


----------



## Sam Leccia

those are 4X64.....i'm tellin u...a 64 looks like a 60 in a nub.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah yeah yeah rub it in our nosies!


That was the plan! HAHAHA.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Sam Leccia said:


> those are 4X64.....i'm tellin u...a 64 looks like a 60 in a nub.


We were all trying to figure that, all i knew is it was short and fat (yeah yeah get your laughs)


----------



## GreySmoke

Jealousy is a sin...guess I'm headed to a fiery place........:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Mtmouse

Yes that's right.........:redface:

I had the Connecticut and I $hit you not, that thing was creamy smooth. When the official release happens I will be rushing to get a box or three.

These cigars are amazing and yes the construction was perfect. That is a photo of my 'nubbed' Nub standing on it's ash.

Sam you have got an amazing cigar.


----------



## Mtmouse

Sam Leccia said:


> those are 4X64.....i'm tellin u...a 64 looks like a 60 in a nub.


The nub stub.:lol:

Sorry guys I had to get that out there before someone stole it......:lol:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl

Very Nice ASHHH!!!
:wazzapp:


----------



## jitzy

wow they look freakin sweet I cant wait to try them


----------



## BengalMan-cl

Thanks for the review guys, I'm glad you all enjoyed them. Sam has a winner on his hands and it's an honer to be able to represent such amazing brands as Oliva and now Nub. 

Despite all the begging and pleading from Patrick, Rob, and Tim, I couldn't have had a better group of guys to give these to. I hope you all enjoyed them!

Ian


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I have to add, these cigars are very pleasing to the eyes. The wrapper on mine (Habano) was beautiful.


----------



## jitzy

great job on sharing the nub Ian


----------



## koolhandk

Oh man I am so jealous...ok ok so who wants to sell their other one to the highest bidder....cmon any takers?


----------



## Mtmouse

koolhandk said:


> Oh man I am so jealous...ok ok so who wants to sell their other one to the highest bidder....cmon any takers?


After having one, you'll be hard pressed to get either of us to part with them until the release.


----------



## BengalMan-cl

koolhandk said:


> Oh man I am so jealous...ok ok so who wants to sell their other one to the highest bidder....cmon any takers?


LOL, I'm supprised that it took this long for this to be asked....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Mtmouse said:


> Now, if we can only get Sam to send us a band for them.......


Or a few more nubs! HAHA

Come on sam! We want more!!! I wanna try the cammie and Connecticut now!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

koolhandk said:


> Not even a habano habano i.e. cohiba?


Not even 10 habano habanos.....


----------



## koolhandk

Well there you have it folks, we might as well consider their extra cigars as already smoked. You guys have got to promise more pics and in depth reviews when you get around to smoking them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

koolhandk said:


> Well there you have it folks, we might as well consider their extra cigars as already smoked. You guys have got to promise more pics and in depth reviews when you get around to smoking them.


Im hoping sam will send me more! I really dont wanna smoke it! LOL


----------



## BengalMan-cl

deuce said:


> Im hoping sam will send me more! I really dont wanna smoke it! LOL


Greedy. lol


----------



## threecrazychefs

I can't wait to give these a try. P.S. Sam my bomb address is current!!! Wookin Pa Nub in TN.


----------



## CTDavis

great pics, you all are very lucky.. and YES I am VERY jealous!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I have to add, talking with tim and rob, we all got very different taste profiles out of each wrapper. Tims Connecticut was smooth and creamy with some strength. Robs Cameroon had a sweet note(like a good cammie should) with some strength. My habano wrapper was more full body but yet not harsh in anyway! Interesting to see all three be so different, with one thing in common, these are not mild by any means. I loved it! Im looking to do a full review later.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Geeze guys way to rub it in... I'm jealous. 

Can't wait to get my hands on some when they come out!


----------



## kass

Man, you guys are lucky! Very jealous rigth now...


----------



## tobacmon

Sam Leccia said:


> those are 4X64.....i'm tellin u...a 64 looks like a 60 in a nub.


Nub Me! Giddy Up!:mrcool:


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

heh, heh - you said Nub.

Man, I love the size and the sizes I have seen on nublive.com. Perfect for a bit of a quicker smoke. When will I see these things in Arizona?


----------



## mrgatorman

Im envious for sure...looks like quality sticks...cant wait to try them


----------



## zion698

Can't wait to try them ... When NUB starts touring Georgia be sure to let us know.


----------



## Cypress

Must be nice. Glad someone is enjoying them.


----------



## stlcards

It's not fair! ::goes to cry in the corner::


----------



## jitzy

hey Ian send some my way I'll share I promise


----------



## robisjebus

Alright alright, you guys couldn't even wait till the morning to break the news!?!?

Yes, we had nubs. yes they were phenominal. yes we were seriously talking about breaking into ian's car to steal them. 

hey, we had a cop with us, what could go wrong?

I had the cammie. I must say that i've never had a cammie that I liked. I LOVED THIS CAMMEROON! It was an amazing smoke. So sweet. So creamy. Beautiful thick smoke. 

Thanks again to Ian for hookin us up, Tim for crossing the border, and Patrick for the GOF 2005 Carlito that he gifted me.

:mrcool:


----------



## Sam Leccia

So how long did they smoke??? 

most people assume these are quick smokes.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl

What the *&^@% I was supposed to be there. Mother (*^@*&^#. I cant believe I went and played hockey instead of coming out. Wingfan is angry.....


----------



## sofaman

They look very good cant wait to try one!!!


----------



## robisjebus

Sam Leccia said:


> So how long did they smoke???
> 
> most people assume these are quick smokes.


about half of the pistons game to be totally honest.

i'd say 45mins to an hour. they burned really slow with a razors edge burnline.

also, there was a point when i was talking for a while and didn't take a drag on my cigar. even after me talking (and i talk for a while) i picked it up and took a puff and it started burning perfectly again.

and i would also like to add that there was no tarring at all. i can't stand that, and none of us got any tar at all.

and thirdly, we've all been so engrosed with the nubs that forgot to thank ian for the oliva maduros and naturals that he gave us.

now, everyone back to drooling.


----------



## mphilipp

Great work guys. I feel the NUb.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl

I hate you guys. I hate everyone.


----------



## Rowdymon

Ahhhhhhh, the first NUbbers are born...

I'm a bit envious...tis true...

But in the end, I'll have some...

Oh who the hell am I kidding...

I want a NUb, and I want it now, and if I have to choke a rep to get one...so be it...

*grin*

Look out Oliva guys...I'm NUb hungry...and ya don't wanna stand between me and some NUb's...


----------



## Habana-cl

Now you guys had to go and do this didn't you. Ah the jealousy starts. Thanks for sharing the pic's though they look to be a great stick cannot wait. Flint


----------



## Jason Brown

Lucky guys.....can't wait to try one....


----------



## alanf

I am so jealous! Maybe there will be some at Kenny's Oliva Event in IL next week????


----------



## robisjebus

gross!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse

Sounds like some great smokes...can't wait to get my hands on few to torch! :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Doogie

COME ON GUYS. take this to the chat room.:angry:


----------



## Sam Leccia

You guys killed a really good thread with all your smack talking..


----------



## Doogie

GreySmoke said:


> Jealousy is a sin...guess I'm headed to a fiery place........:dribble::dribble:


 i;ll join you in hell:dribble::dribble: those are some great pics.


----------



## robisjebus

hey jim, when nubs finally hit my local, your the first person i'm gonna send one too.

your going to LOVE THEM.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Not me. I wish.... Hopefully soon.
Scott


----------



## adamsdb

Sam Leccia said:


> You guys killed a really good thread with all your smack talking..


I have to agree. I was really drooling when I started reading and saw the pictures. I prefer a shorter stogie and the bigger ring gauges are harder to find. Then, the smack talking started and my interest started to wain.

Can't wait to try them! They look awesome.


----------



## Lighthouse

Sam Leccia said:


> You guys killed a really good thread with all your smack talking..


I agree Sam, it was interesting to that point. However, it does not deter my interest and desire to acquire a few ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :redface: :redface:


----------



## mikejh-cl

amazing, someone send me one


----------



## cooljcadetman

wow, aren't you lucky! those look great, burned great, and I bet tasted great! lucky men you are indeed!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

too cool! what great luck you guys had.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

havanitascigars said:


> too cool! what great luck you guys had.


I still think it was more skill then luck. We worked on ian for at least 2-3 hrs before he gave in. We WORKED for these babies.


----------



## marns45

Question is when are they getting to NYC?


----------



## FunkyCold5

Damn, looks like everyone enjoyed the cigars and the company! I'm jealous.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I wrote up a review on the Habano version i smoked last night. Can be found here.

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=372


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

i am sitting here in lax drooling all over myself


----------



## Rocky Rulz

What a Tease! you guys should be ashamed.


----------



## Matt257

Im Jealous. :lol: You lucky bastage


----------



## Doogie

robisjebus said:


> don't worry jim, we got it out of our system. we were just so excited about the amazing NUB cigars that we had last night.


rob its all good:biggrin:


----------



## foolwithnohair

Isn't it cool that the first nub-i-nating was on CL?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

baldheadracing said:


> Isn't it cool that the first nub-i-nating was on CL?


I think CL was were Sam broke the news on Nub so where better?


----------



## dravensghost

I can not wait to try these suckers out
the hype is killing me
hurry for the love of pete

:smoke::mrcool::whoohoo:


----------



## adamsdb

dravensghost said:


> hurry for the love of pete
> 
> :smoke::mrcool::whoohoo:


I thought we were talking about Nub, not Tatuaje!!!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## jam

They look really nice cant wait to try them


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Why didn't you guys get Ian to give up the secret location of the NUb HUb, when you were waterboarding him, so you could get the whole stash?


----------



## cdowden3691

I can see T-shirts already; "Got NUbbed and LOved it..."


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Sammy's holding out on the LK!! GRRRR


----------



## Sam Leccia

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sammy's holding out on the LK!! GRRRR


MArio...no I'm not.

Those nubs that they got were from the salereps personal first release cigars.

Your on my 5 bro....yours are comin'


----------



## mhlatke

The cigars looks great! Based on the pics, I would say they live up to their name! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Mtmouse

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sammy's holding out on the LK!! GRRRR


Now I do feel special, I smoke one before LK.:whoohoo:


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Mtmouse said:


> Now I do feel special, I smoke one before LK.:whoohoo:


grrrrrrrr...LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Sam Leccia said:


> MArio...no I'm not.
> 
> Those nubs that they got were from the salereps personal first release cigars.
> 
> Your on my 5 bro....yours are comin'


just busting ya bud...I cant wait!!


----------



## LouZava

Lucky bastards! I am jealous fa sho!  Well the rest of us will just have to wait till Sam gifts everyone a box of them!  LOL! JK.


----------



## brianhewitt

Man, this thread is just cruel. And technically, unusual. I'm gonna go call my lawyer! :lol:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl

Can't wait for the shipment to htown!
:leph:


----------

